
Ask HN: What tools do you use to test accessibility in CI? - turdnagel
Our company is working on a product for customer assistance that will get used across the web. We were a bit naive about accessibility at first, but we&#x27;re now making a concerted effort to make sure our product is usable for everyone, and we know accessibility affordances help everyone, not just people with disabilities. It&#x27;s a React app, so testing interactively is really important.<p>We&#x27;re already using BrowserStack&#x2F;Selenium to do some end-to-end testing and we&#x27;d love to augment that. I&#x27;m pretty sure asserting on `aria-label` isn&#x27;t enough. What automated tools do you use to exercise ensure your apps remain accessible?
======
thedevindevops
(We don't use any of these and don't assess accessibility in any automated
way) but I found these that may point you in the right direction:
[https://www.w3.org/WAI/ER/tools/](https://www.w3.org/WAI/ER/tools/)

------
gtirloni
Check Lighthouse CI: [https://github.com/GoogleChrome/lighthouse-
ci](https://github.com/GoogleChrome/lighthouse-ci)

